# changing compact fluorecents..how often?



## alexanderM (Sep 6, 2005)

so the saying goes, change regular fluorecent bulbs every 6 months because they loose half of their intensity after that time. what about compact fluorecents? i have read that they last longer than regular fluorecents but i haven't seen anything in the way of how often i should replace my bulbs. thanks for your help.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

My LFS says to change them once a year. The manufacture says about every 14 months. 

Hope that helps.
dale


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Run PC's until they die. There is no significant intensity loss or color shift as time goes by. If you do want to change them as they LFS suggests, send all old bulbs to Tom Barr. Hehehe.......(one of these days somebody will send you them Tom!!!)

jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As JB said, use them until they burn out. I've had mine since my first tank was set up 3 years ago.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are good almost until they burn out. I have one that must be almost three years old, and it's starting to look a bit yellow and weak, at least compared to newer ones.

The thing that you really have to keep in mind though, is that you'll have to keep a close eye on your dosing regimen when you do replace it. You will likely have to increase your dosages of everything.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Good point, Cavan. 

By all means, if the bulb begins to dim replace it then, before it burns out.


----------

